# Anyone own the manker e14? Opinons?



## Weld Inspector (Sep 14, 2016)

Been looking at this light for purchase for awhile now just wonder what others views mite be.

Also the manker MK34 look like a monster.


----------



## lichan (Sep 14, 2016)

Mhanlen has a video review of the Astrolux S41 which is the same light over on BLF.


----------



## Flashlight Junkie (Sep 14, 2016)

Weld Inspector said:


> Been looking at this light for purchase for awhile now just wonder what others views mite be.



I have the Astrolux S41 from Banggood. Same light. I love it. The beam is beautiful. I purchased the 18650 tube for more runtime. It does get hot on max (level 7), but you'll probably use level 5 most of the time.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Sep 14, 2016)

The manker e14 is $52 on fleabay the price had me interested 

Any one know about the M34?


----------



## DIPSTIX (Sep 14, 2016)

I own this light. I personally would not buy it unless you plan to custom build on it. The turbo mode only lasts seconds before stepping down. Its pretty much all flood, i like some throw. I use it with the 18650 tube for longer run times. I feel the pocket clip on it is a little flimsy. Manker does have amazing customer service though in my opinion But for only 50 dollars at manker light i think its a good deal. I wound throw a new driver in it though and also new thermal paste since the the paste coverage on average is not on par with what i think it should be.


----------



## Stereodude (Sep 14, 2016)

Weld Inspector said:


> The manker e14 is $52 on fleabay the price had me interested


You can pre-order the stainless steel Astrolux S41 for $38 from Banggood. They have the Aluminum for less than the $52 of the Manker E14 on eBay also. I have an Aluminum one with the Nichia 219B LEDs. It's a great little light. The 18650 tube + battery makes it more practical, but takes away a little of the fun factor of having something so small that's so bright.


----------



## Stereodude (Sep 14, 2016)

DIPSTIX said:


> The turbo mode only lasts seconds before stepping down.


That hasn't been my experience with the Astrolux S41 I have. I can run it long enough on turbo for the light to become too hot to hold comfortably. Granted that doesn't take very long, but it's not a few seconds. My tolerance of the heat is shorter than any step down. Are you sure it's not your battery sagging?


----------



## DIPSTIX (Sep 14, 2016)

That is strange. I bought mine used and wasnt able to get that kind of performance out of it. The battery might have been the issue but i didnt get to experiment with it very much before i disassembled it. Definitly something ill have to look into. I might buy a new one to see if the unit i bought used was not working correctly now.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 14, 2016)

I have the Astrolux S41. Got it for $37. Yes,the turbo steps down quickly. 

I timed it several times it stepped down @ 37 seconds!! Way too fast.It should be 2 minute step down. Sure it gets hot but I was able to step it up 5 times in hot summer weather. Basically can stay on turbo 2.5 to 3 minutes. My hands are CONDITIONED from all my VINH lights!

As you guys know and can see in the photo it is a MANKER light re-branded by Banggood and called ASTROLUX S41! This photo was to VERIFY that the new version included RED plastic washers in order to prevent possible shorting out.








A picture with my SL2Cvn and E'Tac D25Cvn Ti


----------



## HorizontalHunter (Sep 14, 2016)

I have the Nichia version of the Manker E-14. I love the tint and couldn't be happier with it. It has become my go to light. I use it in the 18350 on figuration around the house and such. I purchased the 18650 tube for it so I could get longer run times when I am hunting. Freeme has a group buy going on for the Astrolux version of that light cost on BLF that will save you a few dollars if you are interested. It may be running here as well; I didn't look.

Bob


----------



## Stereodude (Sep 14, 2016)

Capolini said:


> I timed it several times it stepped down @ 37 seconds!!


I happened to have my S41 with me here at work. I timed the stepdown at 38 seconds. It was uncomfortable to hold at that point.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 14, 2016)

Stereodude said:


> I happened to have my S41 with me here at work. I timed the stepdown at 38 seconds. It was uncomfortable to hold at that point.



Like I said my hands are conditioned to the heat with ALL my modded Vinh lights!:naughty:

In regards to the heat after 1st step down,,,,,,,,,,,it was minimal in my light.And that was outside with a temp of ~ 80F after sunset.

It started getting hotter by 3rd step up!

Edit: If you hold the light by the head your hands would burn during the second step up! I am holding it on the second half of the handle by the Third step up!!


----------



## Stereodude (Sep 14, 2016)

Capolini said:


> Edit: If you hold the light by the head your hands would burn during the second step up!


I was intentionally holding the head to try to provide some small amount of cooling to the light via my hand.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 14, 2016)

Stereodude said:


> I was intentionally holding the head to try to provide some small amount of cooling to the light via my hand.




lol!!! Now wonder! You did NOT say that in your initial post!


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 14, 2016)

DIPSTIX said:


> I own this light. I personally would not buy it unless you plan to custom build on it. The turbo mode only lasts seconds before stepping down. Its pretty much all flood, i like some throw. I use it with the 18650 tube for longer run times. I feel the pocket clip on it is a little flimsy. Manker does have amazing customer service though in my opinion But for only 50 dollars at manker light i think its a good deal. I wound throw a new driver in it though and also new thermal paste since the the paste coverage on average is not on par with what i think it should be.



A quad led in a small head is only ever going to be a flooder. If you expected throw then that is just a misunderstanding on how these things work. 

Turbo does ices have a stepdown. I forget how long, but is sufficient. I have the Nichia one and it pulls nearly 10amps on Turbo. It gets hot fast. Longer turbo would only result in loads of heat. As in too hot to hold. That said, once it steps down a quick half press will step it back up to turbo again. 

The driver is pretty good. Moonlight, turbo and 7 output modes. And ability to scroll forwards and backwards through the output modes. And has some hidden blinky modes if you want them. Not really sure what driver would really be an improvement tbh. 

I agree on the pocket clip though.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 14, 2016)

Capolini said:


> I have the Astrolux S41. Got it for $37. Yes,the turbo steps down quickly.
> 
> I timed it several times it stepped down @ 37 seconds!! Way too fast.It should be 2 minute step down. Sure it gets hot but I was able to step it up 5 times in hot summer weather. Basically can stay on turbo 2.5 to 3 minutes. My hands are CONDITIONED from all my VINH lights!
> 
> ...


The S41 is direct drive on turbo. So will vary massively in performance and heat depending on what battery used. No 18350 is likely to be able to offer high amp draws. But use a high performance 18650 like a Samsung 30Q and it'll be completely different. And get way way hotter on turbo. 

In fact. Just tested mine on a fresh Samsung 30Q and its pulling 9.62amps at the tailcap. I need to charge an 18350 tomorrow and see what it'll do. But I'd be amazed if it's over 5amps.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank all of you for the information on this light


----------



## akhyar (Sep 15, 2016)

Size comparison of the E14/S41 with other 18350/16340 based lights.
Bought my Astrolux for US$32 during the pre-order period, so if you are thinking of buying the Manker's brand for above 50 bucks, kinda expensive I would say.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 15, 2016)

18350 is charging now.

I have just tried a 2900mAh protected Panasonic 18650. It pulls a PEAK of 6.1amps and drops pretty quickly to about 6amps. This is a fully charged battery. So even sticking with 18650's there is a MASSIVE difference in performance on turbo.

Will update with the 18350 once it's off the charger.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 15, 2016)

Samsung 30Q 186509.6ampsPanasonic protected 2900mAh 186506.1ampsAW IMR 700mAh 183507.6, but drops very quickly within 5 secs down to 6'ish amps and continued dropping.


Ok 18350 charged and tested. It did way better than I thought it would. Although I'm sure if it was an ICR with protection it wouldn't have done as well. But the amps where plummeting on it, so it won't sustain the output. While the 18650's seemed fairly constant.

But it does show that this light will perform 'massively' differently with different batteries.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Sep 16, 2016)

akhyar said:


> Size comparison of the E14/S41 with other 18350/16340 based lights.
> Bought my Astrolux for US$32 during the pre-order period, so if you are thinking of buying the Manker's brand for above 50 bucks, kinda expensive I would say.



Ashyar

Nice blackwater SR71. It's too bad they only offer the trit tail cap in titanium rite?

I also have the Rey light and the maratac copper.

Nice collection is that a sinners?


----------



## akhyar (Sep 17, 2016)

Weld Inspector said:


> Ashyar
> 
> Nice blackwater SR71. It's too bad they only offer the trit tail cap in titanium rite?
> 
> ...



Yup. The trit tail cap only comes in titanium, and to me the titanium colour will look odd on a brass body.
And the UI is dreadfull too.

That is a Sinner with 219B next to the ReyLight.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Sep 17, 2016)

So odd timing but did any of u see the astrolux s41 pretty sale the ano stainless looks pretty sweet I'm very weary of ordering from bang good tho

I keep looking at photos of said light and picturing what it would look like with the heat sink fins full of trits


----------



## akhyar (Sep 18, 2016)

Well, from my photo, the Astrolux S41, Blackwater SR71 and Olight S1 were ordered from Banggood.
I think I have ordered about 30-40 times from them, and on any issues with my orders, I didn't need to escalate the problems to PayPal as their CS will get it right eventually.
I'm thinking of ordering the new S41S, but haven't decided yet whether to get the 219B or XP-G3


----------



## Weld Inspector (Sep 18, 2016)

Love the nicha 219b in my Rey light


----------



## Stereodude (Sep 18, 2016)

akhyar said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the new S41S, but haven't decided yet whether to get the 219B or XP-G3


There's only one thing to do. Buy both! :naughty:


----------



## akhyar (Sep 18, 2016)

Weld Inspector said:


> Love the nicha 219b in my Rey light



If you love the rosy tint of your 219B, I'm sad to say that there have been many complaint that the tint of the 219B used in the E14/S41 is a bit greenish.
Mine also looks greenish when compared side by side with my Sinner which uses 219B @4700K and the ReyLight which uses 219C @5K.
I can't capture the green tint in the photo below, but it is visible through my naked eyes.


----------



## jorn (Oct 2, 2016)

Bought mine from bangood with a extra 18650 tube for 39$. Takes 37 seconds to stepdown from turbo with a fresh 18650. 4 seconds if i try to use a half depleated 10 year old+ aw 16340. I bet it's the protection in the battery kicking in on the 16340. Depleate it some so the the volt drops and the amp rises, wont happen when fully charged, then it's 37 seconds as usual. I wont say mine has a green tint, but i can see some hints of green in it only when compared side by side with other neutral lights. I like the tint on the red side, and was hoping for a little red in the tint.. I really want a manker e14 with xp-l hi leds, now that would be cool, or HOT  Thinking about the ss, but i fear it's going to be too heavy. With the solid chunck of copper, even the alu version feels heavy in hand.
Both me and my cat love the manker e14


----------



## jorn (Oct 14, 2016)

Dropped mine from a boat onto concrete, survived a 4 meter drop just fine, but the ding it made was annoying, so had to buff it out.





Anodizing is removed.





Polished with autosol to make it shine.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 14, 2016)

*^^^^^

Nice,great job,,,,looks better now!

*


----------



## HorizontalHunter (Oct 14, 2016)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> A quad led in a small head is only ever going to be a flooder. If you expected throw then that is just a misunderstanding on how these things work.
> 
> Turbo does ices have a stepdown. I forget how long, but is sufficient. I have the Nichia one and it pulls nearly 10amps on Turbo. It gets hot fast. Longer turbo would only result in loads of heat. As in too hot to hold. That said, once it steps down a quick half press will step it back up to turbo again.
> 
> ...



I have the Nichia version of the E-14 and I am very happy with it. It is a great flooder with a terrific tint. I don't find it greenish but everyone perceives tints a little differently.

I really like the UI. I find that the modes are well spaced and it is easy to move up or down as necessary. The moonlight is just right for me.

The battery makes a world of difference with this light so you need a good battery to really see what this light is capabale of. It generates a lot of heat on turbo.

bob


----------



## jorn (Oct 15, 2016)

Today, i had to make the 18650 tube shine. Looked silly with black tube and silver head/tail. Took 30 min from start to finish.


----------



## Impossible lumens (Oct 18, 2016)

I've gone the rout treaded by previous posters. First was the Manker E14 Nichia from gearbest which was, at the time, reduced price. Then when I saw the S41 for 32 on Banggood the XP-G2 version made it's way to my porch. I love both of them and they really are shockingly economical if compared with many iterations of quad die nichia or xp-g2. The Manker Nichia version I have is just beautiful with regards to tint and the Astrolux in xp-g2 is a very nice version of pure white itself. They do get hot quickly, most especially the copper pill. I won't even try to compete with Capolini for the most times cycling turbo but it WILL continue running turbo if reset. lol


----------



## staticx57 (Oct 20, 2016)

Impossible lumens said:


> I've gone the rout treaded by previous posters. First was the Manker E14 Nichia from gearbest which was, at the time, reduced price. Then when I saw the S41 for 32 on Banggood the XP-G2 version made it's way to my porch. I love both of them and they really are shockingly economical if compared with many iterations of quad die nichia or xp-g2. The Manker Nichia version I have is just beautiful with regards to tint and the Astrolux in xp-g2 is a very nice version of pure white itself. They do get hot quickly, most especially the copper pill. I won't even try to compete with Capolini for the most times cycling turbo but it WILL continue running turbo if reset. lol



They are exactly the same light. Manker produced the light for banggood as the s41 then sold it under their own brand as the e14.

The only condition for turbo step down is time. You can refresh it as many times as you want, it only counts down and when it hits time it steps down.

manker reused the BLF A6 driver, which has a hard coded step down, for this light so you can imagine why it seems odd on the timing of this lights turbo.


----------

